# Inner Peace - Ksanti



## spnadmin (Aug 27, 2008)

The search for inner peace -- so much a part of our spiritual practice. Is it elusive -- always one step ahead of us, so close, and then suddenly the world interrupts so rudely and inner peace now seems so far away? 

A respected forum member wrote this  message under an album picture in Birds of Gurbani - Shanti, Shanti, Shanti. Many thanks to that forum member. I was intrigued and have set off on a journey to learn and share. Shanti as I knew her in my limited way is a goddess from the Hindu tradition. And she did not seem to have the same glamour or attractiveness of Shakti. Do we not know of the many schools of yoga that seek to raise the creative, generative energy of Shakti, Kundalini energy? So many sources extolling Skahti. So little said about Shanti.

Who is Shanti? Before she was a goddess, in the ancient scriptures of Sanskrit origina she was Ksanti, she was inner peace. And interestingly in the Buddhist tradition she is also patience. Retrieved from Inner peace - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Shanti is I*mner peace* (or *peace of mind*) refers to a state of being mentally or spiritually at peace, with enough knowledge and understanding to keep oneself strong in the face of discord or stress. ....Peace of mind is generally associated with bliss and happiness.

 ...In some cultures, inner peace is considered a state of consciousness or enlightenmentprayer, meditation, T'ai Chi Ch'uan or yoga, for example. Many spiritual practices refer to this peace as an experience of knowing oneself...

Tenzin Gyatso, the 14th Dalai Lama, emphasizes the importance of inner peace in the world:"The question of real, lasting world peace concerns human beings, so basic human feelings are also at its roots. Through inner peace, genuine world peace can be achieved. In this the importance of individual responsibility is quite clear; *an atmosphere of peace must first be created within ourselves, then gradually expanded to include our families, our communities, and ultimately the whole planet." [1]*​Ksanti - the embodiment of patience and forbearance is linked in this way to inner peace in the Sanskrit and Pali scriptures. 

_*Kshanti*_ or _kṣanti'_ (Skt.) or _*khanti*_ (Pali) has been translated as patience, forbearance and forgiveness.[1] It is one of the practices of perfection (Skt./Pali: _paramita_) of both Theravada and Mahayana Buddhism.

_Kshanti_ is the practice of exercising patience toward behavior or situations that might not necessarily deserve it — it is seen as a conscious choice to actively give patience as if a gift, rather than being in a state of oppression in which one feels obligated to act in such a way. Retrieved from Kshanti - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The idea that is growing in my mind is this: That patience clears the mind of anger. That emptying the mind of anger clears the way for inner quiet. That inner quiet creates bliss. That bliss rids one of the desire to be impatient, therefore no anger, therefore no anxiety, therefore inner peace. It is like a circle -- unbroken connections. Kindness that grows within offers kindness without. Broken connections can mend and reconnect.

I do not know why the forum member chose Shanti, Shanti, Shanti as the beginning of his message. But I am glad that he did. He opened the door for a meaningful dialog about patience and peace, anger and bliss from across several religious traditions: Hindu, Buddhist and Sikh. Perhaps even others.

While waiting for others to share in this discussion, read this web site which has a wonderful mantra that creates Kshanti -- its effects very calming.

Om shanti shanti shanti | Wildmind Buddhist Meditation


----------



## Sinister (Aug 28, 2008)

Antonia ji,

I go into my Shanti trance at about 7pm every night…with a little external chemical help of co{censored}. :{;ommm...herbalism)

I am now a bit more humble in my approach to life (no big expectations for "complete" innerpeace). I have settled down and I am willing to nestle/live in a state of “controlled insanity”. :shock:


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 28, 2008)

Sinister said:


> Antonia ji,
> 
> I go into my Shanti trance at about 7pm every night…with a little external chemical help of co{censored}. :{;ommm...herbalism)
> 
> I am now a bit more humble in my approach to life (no big expectations for "complete" innerpeace). I have settled down and I am willing to nestle/live in a state of “controlled insanity”. :shock:



Everything occurs according to His Grace.


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 28, 2008)

Waiting, waiting, waiting - add, add, add 

ਪ੍ਰਭ ਜੀ ਬਸਹਿ ਸਾਧ ਕੀ ਰਸਨਾ ॥
prabh jee basehi saadhh kee rasanaa ||
God abides upon the tongues of His Saints.

ਨਾਨਕ ਜਨ ਕਾ ਦਾਸਨਿ ਦਸਨਾ ॥੪॥
naanak jan kaa dhaasan dhasanaa ||4||
Nanak is the servant of the slave of His slaves. ||4||


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਸੇ ਧਨਵੰਤੇ ॥
prabh ko simarehi sae dhhanavanthae ||
Those who remember God are wealthy.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਸੇ ਪਤਿਵੰਤੇ ॥
prabh ko simarehi sae pathivanthae ||
Those who remember God are honorable.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਸੇ ਜਨ ਪਰਵਾਨ ॥
prabh ko simarehi sae jan paravaan ||
Those who remember God are approved.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਸੇ ਪੁਰਖ ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨ ॥
prabh ko simarehi sae purakh pradhhaan ||
Those who remember God are the most distinguished persons.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਸਿ ਬੇਮੁਹਤਾਜੇ ॥
prabh ko simarehi s baemuhathaajae ||
Those who remember God are not lacking.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਸਿ ਸਰਬ ਕੇ ਰਾਜੇ ॥
prabh ko simarehi s sarab kae raajae ||
Those who remember God are the rulers of all.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਸੇ ਸੁਖਵਾਸੀ ॥
prabh ko simarehi sae sukhavaasee ||
Those who remember God dwell in peace.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਸਦਾ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ॥
prabh ko simarehi sadhaa abinaasee ||
Those who remember God are immortal and eternal.


ਸਿਮਰਨ ਤੇ ਲਾਗੇ ਜਿਨ ਆਪਿ ਦਇਆਲਾ ॥
simaran thae laagae jin aap dhaeiaalaa ||
They alone hold to the remembrance of Him, unto whom He Himself shows His Mercy.


ਨਾਨਕ ਜਨ ਕੀ ਮੰਗੈ ਰਵਾਲਾ ॥੫॥
naanak jan kee mangai ravaalaa ||5||
Nanak begs for the dust of their feet. ||5||


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਸੇ ਪਰਉਪਕਾਰੀ ॥
prabh ko simarehi sae paroupakaaree ||
Those who remember God generously help others.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਤਿਨ ਸਦ ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ ॥
prabh ko simarehi thin sadh balihaaree ||
Those who remember God - to them, I am forever a sacrifice.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਸੇ ਮੁਖ ਸੁਹਾਵੇ ॥
prabh ko simarehi sae mukh suhaavae ||
Those who remember God - their faces are beautiful.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਤਿਨ ਸੂਖਿ ਬਿਹਾਵੈ ॥
prabh ko simarehi thin sookh bihaavai ||
Those who remember God abide in peace.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਤਿਨ ਆਤਮੁ ਜੀਤਾ ॥
prabh ko simarehi thin aatham jeethaa ||
Those who remember God conquer their souls.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਤਿਨ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਰੀਤਾ ॥
prabh ko simarehi thin niramal reethaa ||
Those who remember God have a pure and spotless lifestyle.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਤਿਨ ਅਨਦ ਘਨੇਰੇ ॥
prabh ko simarehi thin anadh ghanaerae ||
Those who remember God experience all sorts of joys.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਬਸਹਿ ਹਰਿ ਨੇਰੇ ॥
prabh ko simarehi basehi har naerae ||
Those who remember God abide near the Lord.


ਸੰਤ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਤੇ ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਜਾਗਿ ॥
santh kirapaa thae anadhin jaag ||
By the Grace of the Saints, one remains awake and aware, night and day.


ਨਾਨਕ ਸਿਮਰਨੁ ਪੂਰੈ ਭਾਗਿ ॥੬॥
naanak simaran poorai bhaag ||6||
O Nanak, this meditative remembrance comes only by perfect destiny. ||6||


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੈ ਸਿਮਰਨਿ ਕਾਰਜ ਪੂਰੇ ॥
prabh kai simaran kaaraj poorae ||
Remembering God, one's works are accomplished.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੈ ਸਿਮਰਨਿ ਕਬਹੁ ਨ ਝੂਰੇ ॥
prabh kai simaran kabahu n jhoorae ||
Remembering God, one never grieves.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੈ ਸਿਮਰਨਿ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਨ ਬਾਨੀ ॥
prabh kai simaran har gun baanee ||
Remembering God, one speaks the Glorious Praises of the Lord.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੈ ਸਿਮਰਨਿ ਸਹਜਿ ਸਮਾਨੀ ॥
prabh kai simaran sehaj samaanee ||
Remembering God, one is absorbed into the state of intuitive ease.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੈ ਸਿਮਰਨਿ ਨਿਹਚਲ ਆਸਨੁ ॥
prabh kai simaran nihachal aasan ||
Remembering God, one attains the unchanging position.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੈ ਸਿਮਰਨਿ ਕਮਲ ਬਿਗਾਸਨੁ ॥
prabh kai simaran kamal bigaasan ||
Remembering God, the heart-lotus blossoms forth.


ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੈ ਸਿਮਰਨਿ ਅਨਹਦ ਝੁਨਕਾਰ ॥
prabh kai simaran anehadh jhunakaar ||
Remembering God, the unstruck melody vibrates.


ਸੁਖੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਾ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਪਾਰ ॥
sukh prabh simaran kaa anth n paar ||
The peace of the meditative remembrance of God has no end or limitation.


ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਸੇ ਜਨ ਜਿਨ ਕਉ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਮਇਆ ॥
simarehi sae jan jin ko prabh maeiaa ||
They alone remember Him, upon whom God bestows His Grace.


ਨਾਨਕ ਤਿਨ ਜਨ ਸਰਨੀ ਪਇਆ ॥੭॥
naanak thin jan saranee paeiaa ||7||
Nanak seeks the Sanctuary of those humble beings. ||7||

raag Gaurhee,
Guru Arjan Dev ji
Sukhmanee Sahib Maharaj
 ​


----------

